# MTB-Treff im Norden Hamburg (Volksdorf / Ahrensburg)



## h.sie (6. März 2006)

Tach Leute,

bin eigentlich Läufer, aber aufgrund einer chron. Verletzung werde ich wohl die nächsten Monate nur biken. Gibt es im Norden Hamburgs (Volksdorf / Ahrensburg u.U.) ein MTB-Treff o.ä. oder Leute, die wie ich, mittelfristig einen Triathlon planen?

Grüße,
h.sie


----------



## vijoka (15. März 2006)

hallo h.sie,
ich wohne auch im Norden von Hamburg (Meiendorf). Ein MTB Treff ist mir hier nicht bekannt. Unter der Woche habe ich aus Zeitmangel auch nur selten mal die Gelegenheit zum Radfahren. An den Wochenenden sieht das schon besser aus. Ab und zu mache ich mich dann auf den Weg in die HaBe; wenn ich hier im Norden fahre, dann meistens auf dem Rennrad.
Wenn Du Lust hast mal ne gemeinsame Runde zu drehen, schick mir ne PM.
Vielleicht bis bald mal,
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h.sie (15. März 2006)

Hallo Joachim,

danke für Deine Zuschrift. Naja, bei dem momentanen Wetter fehlt mir die Lust zum Biken, da quäle ich lieber mein Ergometer. Aber es soll ja besser werden, und dann können wir ja mal sehen. Ich habe ein MTB sowie ein Quasi-Rennrad (eines mit geradem Lenker). Was ist HaBe? Mir schweben übrigens zunächst so 2-stündige, später dann 3-4-stündige Touren vor. Tempomäßig sollte es halbwegs passen. Moderates Tempo wäre bei mir 25-27kmh (MTB) bzw. 29-31 kmh (Rennrad).

Grüße aus Ammersbek,
Henning


----------



## Hegi (15. März 2006)

HaBe = Harburger Berge


----------

